# Cedar Rapids/Iowa City Area?



## jdmacdo

Any interest in starting a chapter in the Cedar Rapids / Iowa City area?  I would be willing to help get things organized if there is enough interest.


----------



## moke

Let's do it!! Boxerman (Cedar Falls) and I have kicked around having a meeting or two after the first of the year. There is another fellow in northern Robins that is interested too. Also the President of "Corridor Woodturners" lives in Western Robins. I think we could get some people from them to attend. 

As we get get closer, maybe we can inquire from some of the "experienced" members as to how to organize this meeting.  Feel free to contact me.


----------



## jdmacdo

I figured there had to be enough of us around to get something going.  I'll start searching through the members list and send some PMs out to them.


----------



## moke

I remembered last night that there is another fellow member in Robins, I believe he lives on Jennifer Dr.  I would guess we could maybe get ten or so....If I see you when I'm working I'll stop.


----------

